# Vogue Insider



## TwinkleSprinks (Mar 15, 2014)

Have you signed up to be a vogue insider? If so, what has your experience been with it so far? Any products or trials as well? I just recently signed up myself and wanted to know what I am in store for. Lol. â˜ºï¸


----------



## Courtnee (Mar 16, 2014)

What is vogue insider? I don't know about it.


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (Mar 19, 2014)

Oppsy. I thought I hit submit. Sorry for the delay. It's kind of like influenster and BzzAgent were they give you products to try out and do reviews and social media marketing for them.


----------



## DressedToKill (Mar 22, 2014)

Been a Vogue Insider for over a year now. I've done a couple product test for beauty supplies and won a Coach Madison collection handbag from them yesterday.


----------



## Courtnee (Mar 22, 2014)

Sounds really awesome. What do I have to do to do this? Legit question cause I'm in NZ and I've never heard of this before.


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (Mar 23, 2014)

Vougeinsider.com if I remember correctly.


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (Mar 23, 2014)

> Been a Vogue Insider for over a year now. I've done a couple product test for beauty supplies and won a Coach Madison collection handbag from them yesterday.


Awesome. Thanks so much! So it's more sporadic than routinely? They contact you through via email or do you have to log in frequently?


----------

